#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Maintaining the heap property in Design and analysis of algorithms free download

## renu.4567

MAX-HEAPIFY is an important subroutine for manipulating max-heaps. Its inputs are an array _A_ and an index _i_ into the array. When MAX-HEAPIFY is called, it is assumed that the binary trees rooted at LEFT(_i_) and RIGHT(_i_) are max-heaps, but that _A_[_i_] may be smaller than its children, thus violating the max-heap property. The function of MAX-HEAPIFY is to let the value at _A_[_i_] "float down" in the max-heap so that the subtree rooted at index _i_ becomes a max-heap.





  Similar Threads: Building a heap in Design and analysis of algorithms free notes Randomized algorithms in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf The master method in Design and analysis of algorithms free download Analyzing divide-and-conquer algorithms in Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf Introduction to Algorithms Design and analysis of algorithms free pdf

----------


## sonusingh90

i like that.....i want full notes of DDA??????????

----------


## akashram1

> MAX-HEAPIFY is an important subroutine for manipulating max-heaps. Its inputs are an array _A_ and an index _i_ into the array. When MAX-HEAPIFY is called, it is assumed that the binary trees rooted at LEFT(_i_) and RIGHT(_i_) are max-heaps, but that _A_[_i_] may be smaller than its children, thus violating the max-heap property. The function of MAX-HEAPIFY is to let the value at _A_[_i_] "float down" in the max-heap so that the subtree rooted at index _i_ becomes a max-heap.


Maintaining Heap Property Pdf is very useful for preparation. Give some more detailed notes for preparation.

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing the notes....

----------


## arun786786

ufkh5iudhe6ohr6uedityeykryurtuu

----------

